# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Արմենիա TV-ն CNN-ի ներսում

## Adam

Երևի արդեն լսած կլինեք, որ Արմենիա թիվին աշխատանքներ է տանում ԱՄՆ-ի Սի էն էն ալիքում իր փոքրիկ մասնաճյուղը ունենալ: Շատ տեղեկություններ չունեմ, սակայն գիտեմ, որ աշխատանքներ են գնում: Ի՞նչ կասեք այս թեմայի շուրջ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր Արմենիայի լուրերով լսեցի,որ ԱՄՆ-ում 4 հատ ալիք են բացել` USArmenia, USArmenia News ,USA TV ու չեմ հիշում ինչ:
Առաջին երկուսը հայ լսրանի համարա ու հայերեն, իսկ ՅուԷսԷյ ԹՎ-ն անգլերենա...

----------

